# Roamio and Mini update today (11/20/2013)



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We will be releasing an update later today for TiVo Roamio and TiVo Mini.

Here is a list of some of the changes:
- fixed an issue where the video would occasionally freeze and the box would become unresponsive
- fixed an issue where the box wouldn't display anything after Standby
- fixed an issue related to fast-forward/rewind/recording not working on some channels
- fixed an issue where YouTube could freeze when using a keyboard remote

The update should probably be available sometime after 2pm PT.

--Margret

P.S. Love your Roamio? Enter for a chance to win $25K: http://sweeps.tivo.com/HolidayCash/


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Not seeing any of those issues, but once again thank you for the update and release notes!!!!


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Ooh, You're going to get someone mad!  Not me though, thanks for the update.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Your the best. 

James


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

While I haven't experienced any of these specific issues, I am definitely happy that Tivo seems to be responsive on issuing bug fixes for the Roamio.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks! Any chance we can get a software build number to confirm the update?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

bayern_fan said:


> Thanks! Any chance we can get a software build number to confirm the update?


I believe it will be 20.3.7.2.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks the vast majority of us here really appreciate these updates and the info on what is included with them.

I think I've observed some of those, one of my Minis periodically is frozen when we wake it up and we've also observed that sometimes FF/REW on the Minis of a program on the host TiVo will cause it to rewind the program back to the very beginning or dump the TiVo out of playback altogether.


----------



## g808 (Sep 14, 2006)

Definitely appreciate the effort to quickly respond with fixes.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

TiVoMargret said:


> I believe it will be 20.3.7.2.


Much appreciated! Look forward to seeing it soon


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks. Does this update include a fix for the Netflix reboot issues? I just had my first reboot last night.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

20.3.7.2 is the version, just finished the update, took about 15 minutes from starting the download till the box was up and running.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Very nice. I had noticed once that the mini would freeze video after a few seconds. A reboot fixed it and haven't seen it since. Glad to see that it should not happen again.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

You mean there's supposed to be something after Standby?? I'm not trying to make fun, I've never seen it. What is it supposed to do?

I'm so excited. I've had the box freeze several times in the past and the only remedy was to unplug the Tivo from the wall. Hope this fixes everything


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Any ETA on when we might see a fix for the 2nd recording with a weird name showing up when padding the stop time of a show?


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Do updates like this happen automatically or do we have to initiate them or approve them somehow?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

El Maestro said:


> Do updates like this happen automatically or do we have to initiate them or approve them somehow?


Updates will happen automatically. The process can take up to 48 hours if you let it happen on it's own, but can be accelerated if you're anxious. The Tivo checks for updates during the daily "call" to the Tivo servers. If an update is found, it will download and then wait until around 3AM to reboot your device and install the update.

In the case where you know there is an update, you can force a connection to the Tivo servers right away. If an update is downloaded, the network connection screen will display "Pending Restart" on one of the information lines, and that would be your cue to restart the device to install the update immediately.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

bbrown9 said:


> Any ETA on when we might see a fix for the 2nd recording with a weird name showing up when padding the stop time of a show?


+1 This is an annoyance, a minor one yes, but still an annoyance.


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

The update locked up my Roameo. I turned on the TV this morning and there was a frozen TV image on the screen. The remote was unresponsive, no amber light. Unplugged and restarted and midway through the start-up screen I got an "installing update" message. Then the "few minutes more message" and all back to normal


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

questors said:


> The update locked up my Roameo. I turned on the TV this morning and there was a frozen TV image on the screen. The remote was unresponsive, no amber light. Unplugged and restarted and midway through the start-up screen I got an "installing update" message. Then the "few minutes more message" and all back to normal


Or alternatively, your Roamio experienced a lock-up which, as Margret notes in the first post, is fixed by this update.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

bbrown9 said:


> Any ETA on when we might see a fix for the 2nd recording with a weird name showing up when padding the stop time of a show?


Tell me more about this.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

TiVoMargret said:


> Tell me more about this.


Margret, see the following:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511259

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510354


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Does this update include even more intrusive pause ads that take up half the screen instead of a quarter?

*ducking*


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> Tell me more about this.


Change the padding time on an individual recording (that is a season pass) before it airs and you will get a duplicate recording that appears as if it is a manual recording.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> Does this update include even more intrusive pause ads that take up half the screen instead of a quarter?
> 
> *ducking*


Can we just skip to the end and make it full-screen?


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

questors said:


> The update locked up my Roameo. I turned on the TV this morning and there was a frozen TV image on the screen. The remote was unresponsive, no amber light. Unplugged and restarted and midway through the start-up screen I got an "installing update" message. Then the "few minutes more message" and all back to normal


Same exact thing happened to mine


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

My Roamio and my Mini updated.

The only anomaly was the Mini. It hung on the blue circle of bars which appear just before the animation.

I waited 30 minutes (knowing it is not exactly snappy) and then pulled the power cord.

It then booted normally.

Things seem to be decent. Both units upgraded.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm still waiting for an update to change the Mini UI to match the Roamio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think they said that was coming Q1 next year. Someone from RCN said they were also releasing it for the Premiere units.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I think they said that was coming Q1 next year. Someone from RCN said they were also releasing it for the Premiere units.


I'm guessing they're talking Q1 2014 calendar year instead of the fiscal year (Q1 2014 fiscal year starts Oct 1).


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

patrickthickey said:


> My Roamio and my Mini updated.
> 
> The only anomaly was the Mini. It hung on the blue circle of bars which appear just before the animation.
> 
> ...


My brand new Mini also hung after loading the 20.3.7 update. I let it sit a few hours. When I power cycled it everything seemed fine.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> Tell me more about this.


I've posted to one or more of those threads but when you update a recording scheduled to record to either pad or shorten (I did this because I already pad CBS on Sunday night by an hour), you often get the regular recording with no change and a manual recording that did what you told it to do. I've had better luck when editing the recording from the to do list as opposed to the guide but it has happened to me on either method.

I put a call into Tivo support 3 or so weeks ago about the issue to give them a heads up.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

DaveDFW said:


> While I haven't experienced any of these specific issues, I am definitely happy that Tivo seems to be responsive on issuing bug fixes for the Roamio.


+1000000000

I would add TiVo *and Margret*...


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

geekmedic said:


> I'm guessing they're talking Q1 2014 calendar year instead of the fiscal year (Q1 2014 fiscal year starts Oct 1).


Why do you think that? The annual reports come out after the end of the quarter ending January 31, so they can include the holiday period. Q1 2014 fiscal year starts February 1, AFAIK.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> Why do you think that? The annual reports come out after the end of the quarter ending January 31, so they can include the holiday period. Q1 2014 fiscal year starts February 1, AFAIK.


This is really getting off topic. FY 2014 for most larger US businesses began October 1 2013.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

CrispyCritter said:


> Why do you think that? The annual reports come out after the end of the quarter ending January 31, so they can include the holiday period. Q1 2014 fiscal year starts February 1, AFAIK.


Correct. Tivo's fiscal year end is January 31. Their fiscal Q1 begins Feb. 1.

Just have to look at the date on their Form 10-K.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Getting back the topic of Roamio update..
I've had my Roamio Basic for a couple of weeks...no problems, no freezing, no reboot. Yesterday, I got the new update and applied it. Last night, two programs recording at 10PM and...voila!, the thing reboots at 10:30! LOst about 7 minutes of the recorded programs while it did its thing. And with the new update that was supposed to have fixed that problem (that others had, but not me). Hope this was just a fluke, but thought I'd mention it in case it's happening to others.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Mabe this will fix lockups. Otherwise i notice you can use the Android tivo app to regain control by cueing a show to play from my shows list


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

patrickthickey said:


> My Roamio and my Mini updated. The only anomaly was the Mini. It hung on the blue circle of bars which appear just before the animation. I waited 30 minutes (knowing it is not exactly snappy) and then pulled the power cord. It then booted normally. Things seem to be decent. Both units upgraded.


Same here.

I forced my Roamio Plus to update the evening of the release (Wednesday evening I think). No problems. Decided to wait and see when my two Minis would update.

Got up this morning (Friday morning) and Mini #1 was updated and running fine. Mini #2 was hung on the blue circle screen. Pulled the power plug, waited 30 seconds, then powered it up. It booted up and is running normally.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Brand new mini. Hung after the update. Not very good software testing if the error condition is seen on such a large scale.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

rainwater said:


> Change the padding time on an individual recording (that is a season pass) before it airs and you will get a duplicate recording that appears as if it is a manual recording.


I believe it is fixed in the *next* update. I'm currently expecting that update in mid-December.

--Margret


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Thanks Margret, that's good to know.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

First ever V53 error aftrt update on shohd in Seattle on Comcast. Only thing that's changed is this update.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I never had any reboots during the last update. But since getting this one, I have already had 2 reboots during recordings. Definitely a step back from the last release. Hopefully TiVo is still working on fixing random reboots because they still exist in this build.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Sweet, slide keyboard works in youtube now, thanks!


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> I believe it is fixed in the *next* update. I'm currently expecting that update in mid-December.
> 
> --Margret


Is there a list or post where suggestions can be made for potential changes? For instance, I think Close Caption should be at a fixed location after hitting info, for ease of programming my harmony remote to toggle it. Right now, CC is sometimes 2nd in the list (for recorded shows) or 3rd in the list (for live shows).

Thanks for the information and also for the excellent product. Upgraded from a series 3 and haven't looked back.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

My Roamio Pro had been having the video freeze lockup for almost 2 weeks before this update. A replacement Roamio is actually already on the way and arriving on Monday. Tech support had no idea why it was freezing. Since the update it hasn't frozen but it does seem to reboot once a night around midnight.

When I go to bed I watch the musical Jesus Christ Superstar I bought from amazon and is downloaded. The TV is set to auto shut off at 11pm every night and I usually go to bed around 10pm. The next day when I turn the TV on the play list starts all the way at the top so I know its rebooted. Then when I play the Amazon musical its somewhere near the end but at a different spot each time.

I have also tried playing the musical through during the day and went to work and when I come home it hasn't rebooted so I dunno whats causing it. At least it isn't freezing to the point of me having to unplug it anymore and so far I have been lucky it hasn't happened during a recording but that could change.

Now what do I do about the replacement they sent if this is a software issue and not a hardware issue? If the same thing will happen with the new one I don't want to have to do all the setup, settings, copying season passes, transferring shows, repairing cable card, etc.

-Joe


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Loach said:


> Correct. Tivo's fiscal year end is January 31. Their fiscal Q1 begins Feb. 1.
> 
> Just have to look at the date on their Form 10-K.


I'll just add that FY2015 starts 2/1/14 for TiVo corp.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Margret!


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

rgr said:


> Is there a list or post where suggestions can be made for potential changes?


In the past TiVo support has directed me to:

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx

-Joe


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a Roamio Basic and 2 Minis. Like others have reported, the software update caused both of my Minis to freeze on the "blue circle screen," requiring disconnection/reconnection of the power cord. No big deal though. I just assumed it was due to the Mini's losing network connectivity to the Roamio while it was rebooting.

For what it's worth, I 'forced' the upgrade on my Roamio (initiated a manual call, and then reset it) rather than waiting for it to happen on its own.

-Joe


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

pautler said:


> In the past TiVo support has directed me to:
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx
> 
> -Joe


Thanks, I'll submit my idea. It'd be nice to have a list or posting of issues being addressed so we know if a submission duplicates another and so we can see what's on the to do list for TiVo.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

I noted that both my Roamio Pro and my Tivo Mini had been updated to the new release yesterday. I did need to restart the Mini as it had lost its MoCA connection to the Roamio, all is working well once again....


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

pautler said:


> In the past TiVo support has directed me to:
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


The place where good ideas go to die, just like the surveys.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

For the record, I have a Premiere and lately I have been having the same thing happen when I modify a recording. The original recording stays and the modified recording appears as a manual recording. If I have a second recording scheduled, sometimes it gets bumped.
Please fix this bug in the next Premiere update, as well.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Emacee said:


> when I modify a recording, the original recording stays and the modified recording appears as a [duplicate] manual recording


Unfortunately, this bug still exists in the v20.3.8 update. Since the duplicate doesnt immediately show up in your To Do list, the best workaround until it's fixed is to "view upcoming episodes" and delete the episode you want to adjust then program that episode to record with the padding adjustment.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511259


----------

